

Things for sale that I will mail you - rms
http://davidhorvitz.com/if/index.html

======
brlittle
There have been several posts lately about "stupid" or "unlikely" ideas that
make money. I could see this falling into that category. It's an interesting
attempt, if not singularly creative.

------
rob
I thought I was browsing Hacker News, but I guess reddit changed their layout
today.

~~~
Caligula
Actually, I was sure it was Hacker News as soon as I read the whine comparing
it to reddit.

------
ghiotion
Paraphrased from Full Metal Jacket:

Pvt. Joker: "Is that you, reddit? Is this me?"

------
boredguy8
I don't get it.

------
jbyers
I'm sitting in SFO waiting on a four hour delay to JFK. That page made me
laugh really, really hard.

------
Xichekolas
It's like the guy that sold the page for $1 per pixel. At least it's tongue-
in-cheek cyber-begging.

------
xirium
A friend tried cyberbegging about 10 years ago. It appears to be more
successful nowadays.

------
redorb
thought it was decently artistic.

